# Markland Dam



## Daz (May 13, 2009)

Does an Ohio resident need an Indiana or Kentucky fishing license to fish Markland Dam? Also my boat is registered in Ohio, am I alright to fish the Dam in my boat? I'm new to boating and have never fished the Markland Dam before. Thanks in advance for any help, I like your forum.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes you must obtain an Indiana or Kentucky license to fish Markland, registration of the boat in Ohio is fine, on the lock wall near the dam face is a red line ,also a big sign on the hydro side do not cross it with your boat, it is patrolled by the Indiana watercraft and strictly enforced being a new boater I would suggest staying a good ways away from those gates and hydro's till you get comfortable with boating..............Doc


----------

